# A BIG thanks, and great teamwork!!



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

A big thanks to the members on PS! Interesting Winter we had as a Country in whole. From the Mountain side plow jockey’s, to the Mid West folks, to the Mid Atlantic snow fighters, to us here in New England, GREAT JOB!! I found it very helpful, with all the Nor’easters especially, how I could track each one coming my way with folks putting up red flags in their areas and posting on Plow Site. Great teamwork!! Those that posted weather models and tracks, your hard work is appreciated! Those that offered help outside their area showed true American humanity, you are commended! Most importantly, for us all that spent countless hours behind the wheel (controller in hand), LET’S TAKE A WELL DESERVED BREAK!


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

A tip of the hat to your efforts out east. We watched with much excitement and great relief that the massive snows we're in your region not ours. Your snow management was put to the test, as well as your equipment and mostly your physical and mental state. Cheers from the Midwest.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Don’t jinx it lol.. still a bit early for some of us to call it a year as we just moved 8” a couple days ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I still have bout a foot 1/2 of snow in the yard. At least we finally got some snow this season. I thought the season twernt over till MJD said it was.


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


Hahahahaha, was that Stripes?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MNPLOWCO said:


> Hahahahaha, was that Stripes?


Animal House


----------

